# Which one: mitsu 4000 or epson 8350



## navcom00 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm trying to decide which one to go with. The price points are the same, and both stores offer the 92" motorized tab tensioned screen for roughly the same price, so it boils down to the projector. Any thoughts as to which one is the better machine?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The real choice is whether you prefer the DLP or LCD image..
I have already decided that my next projector will be the Mits..:T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The Epson is PJCentral's #1 choice for home theater projectors and a 2010 editor's choice. The HC4000 is fifth on the list and also an editor's choice for 2010.

Me? I'll take DLP any day of the week. But it really is about what you prefer, how your theater will be setup, etc. For instance, the 8350 will give you 16fL (1.0 gain screen) on a 110" from 14'8" away and has liberal location requirements. The HC4000 will give you the same result from 13'3" and it has a much tighter tolerances for placement.


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

Both are on the same price range. I wouldn't mind buying Epson 8350.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

I have owned the mitts 4000 for a couple months now and it is my first projector. I find it easy to setup and use however my 8ft ceilings do pose a problem that I had to fix with 3 keystone movements. The picture is awesome on our 110 screen even with the keystone adjustments though.


I highly recommend a DLP


----------



## gene9p (Jan 23, 2012)

I was thinking about both of these..I went with the Epson because of the ease of set up reviews which turned out to on the money..my set up is about 14-15 feet away and it is right on the sweet spot according to PJ Central's placement charts and I am very happy with it..I would have liked to check out the Mits DLP as my previous Infocus was a dlp but return policy from online stores had restocking fees whereas my local BB had none but only carried the EPSON..as it turns out I am very happy with it. Once I figure out how to post some photos here , I will do so.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Gene9p,

Here is a post I saw describing in good detail how to post pics:

Posting pictures


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry..not allowed here..

All you have to do is load your photos into a program like Photobucket..Re-size them..Copy the image tag..and paste them into your post..


----------



## gene9p (Jan 23, 2012)

had a feeling..thanks..will try that...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry - I am befuddled - which part is not allowed? I admit I normally use the link function....... :R


----------



## gene9p (Jan 23, 2012)

the link was to the AVS forum where I had photos..i can understand that..i will try another way here to re-size my pictures so they will post

let's if this works...photobucket album

http://s568.photobucket.com/albums/ss123/gene9p/

the 2 Ice hockey pictures clearly show the improvement from my original off white wall color and the Sherwin Williams satin base paint..the lower left of ice looks brown in photo 1...the others are just photos from FIOS tv projected on painted wall in LRsetup


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah, I missed that part.

That is quite a difference in the picture quality - do you have any lights on in the room?


----------

